

Ask HN: Best practices for creating API - kusum18

I am trying to build API's for a website . I would like to be referred to documentation which would help me use best practices for creating my API.
======
arkitaip
I've found the video RESTful API Design by Apigee to be very practical and
interesting to watch [1]

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpAhXa12xvU>

~~~
kusum18
Thank you.

------
cferwin
This came up a few weeks ago: <http://mattgemmell.com/2012/05/24/api-design/>

